# faux imitation leather



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been hearing that a lot lately ..bonded leather right?

I've been looking for 3 chairs for my small home theater for some time now with the bonded leather being pricy enough let alone the top grain leather/vinyl ones.
Add another $500 for the top grain on 3 chairs ...OUCH!
But don't seem to hear of any complaints on the top grain either, just the bonded leather.
Any warranty recourse for you?
What company did you buy from and how were you treated.
Boy this just makes me more gun shy than ever.
Any home theater guys here to steer us in the right direction.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The only thing I do not like, is that after a while the foam breaks down in the seat on the and the cover stretches recliner couch we have. I sit in the same spot every day from the time I get up, until I go to bed, which could be 1 or 2 am.

No other signs of distress though from using it. Other than our Lab Husky likes to lay under the foot rest when it is up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, bonded leaather. i'm not ssaying that the stuff is "bad". i am saying that it is not real leather and feels different. you may be ok with it, i'm not. i bought my chairs years ago. i posted this because i just started using them again. 

i don't usse them enough to wear them out. 1 movie a week during the winter, thats it. so otherwise, they feel just like new.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, bonded leaather. i'm not ssaying that the stuff is "bad". i am saying that it is not real leather and feels different. you may be ok with it, i'm not. i bought my chairs years ago. i posted this because i just started using them again.
> 
> i don't use them enough to wear them out. 1 movie a week during the winter, that's it. so otherwise, they feel just like new.


We got our couch for the Living Room, which is where all tv viewing is done. With my back not getting any better, and not wanting to just lay in bed all day long. I tend to camp out on the right side seat, cruising the Internet and watching movies or tv during the day.

You can tell which one is where my wife sits and which one I sit in. Her's barely shows any use.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bonded leather vs real leather is similar to comparing particle board vs oak or maple.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Bonded leather vs real leather is similar to comparing particle board vs oak or maple.


that is a bit extreme (unless the newer BL is much worse than what i have. idk)
i would say its more like pine vs cherry.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

A friend spent over a couple grand for a sectional bought locally and had trouble with the bonded delaminating almost from the get go.
There must be various grades of bonded and from what I'm getting on the internet it's the foreign made that you have to watch out for.( Imagine that!)


----------

